# Exit door without blanket on Hawaii flight, USAirways gives no blankets/ pillows



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2009)

We were so excited about our free upgrade to seats with more leg room, but I was stuck with the emergency exit door and had no idea that it would be absolutely freezing the entire trip.  Good thing Mom didn't take that seat.  

The cold radiated (can cold radiate? ) to me, and no blankets on the flight.  Fortunately, this was the day flight to Kauai and not the night flight from Kauai.  My entire left side was as cold as an ice cube.  I didn't need to take my hormone pill that morning.  I can't imagine trying to sleep next to the door with no blanket or anything to block the cold.

And what's with USAirways, not providing any blankets and pillows anymore.


----------



## "Roger" (May 12, 2009)

Sympathies.  I'm not sure I could have taken a flight that long and have been freezing.

Most airlines dropped blankets and pillows in an attempt to save fuel when fuel prices were so high.  (Every ounce counts.) I know that I just flew to Florida on Delta and returned on United.  Neither airline had any blankets or pillows in their overhead storage bins.


----------



## geekette (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't think pillows and blankets were still offered on any airlines?  At least, not back in the cheap seats.  I always assume I will be cold on board and bring an extra layer of some kind.


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2009)

Isn't one of the airlines charging for them?

It has been awhile since I've flown, I think it was in October maybe, but United was still providing blankets and pillows then.


----------



## Dave M (May 12, 2009)

I don't think there is much consistency among airlines.

US Airways does have pillows and blankets available, but not for free. They charge $7 for their "Power-Nap Pack". JetBlue imposes a similar charge.

American pulled pillows off of most of its flights earlier this year. Alaska removed both pillows and blankets this past week, partly in response to swine flu concerns.


----------



## ownsmany (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  I normally pack a light blanket on long flights, cause I like to cuddle up under it.  Been trying to pack much lighter.

I'm make sure to pack the blankets for the Hawaii flight in July.


----------



## caribbean (May 12, 2009)

Flew on Delta 4 times over the last 2 weeks. All flights had blankets in the bins. In fact on the flight to STT the flight attendant started handing them out to make room for luggage on the full flight.


----------



## Dori (May 12, 2009)

Blankets and pillows are still free on beloved Southwest!

Dori


----------



## linsj (May 12, 2009)

Ever since I found out how infrequently airlines wash their blankets, I've traveled with my own. It's a microfleece that packs into the outside pocket of my small carryon and is much softer than the airline one anyway.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2009)

United Airlines still have blankets and pillows on the long flights, too.

Too bad Southwest doesn't fly to Hawaii.


----------



## Darlene (May 13, 2009)

US Airways hasn't provided blankets for a long time.  They just reinstated free sodas at the end of March.  I know we always assume there will be blankets and pillows on the long flights.  We flew to Kona with USAirways in April, and  had the red eye coming back.  Luckily we knew there would be no blankets, so we changed into our sweats for the flight, had our inflatable pillows, and brought our beach blanket with us (all washed and clean).  Surprisingly, the flight wasn't very cold, although we weren't by the exit row door, which can be cold.
Darlene


----------



## LLW (May 13, 2009)

linsj said:


> Ever since I found out how infrequently airlines wash their blankets, I've traveled with my own.



They don't wash them after each use?


----------



## linsj (May 13, 2009)

LLW said:


> They don't wash them after each use?



Not according to what I've read on flyertalk.com.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 13, 2009)

AA gives blankets and pillows in Bus. Class but I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.  I read how nasty they can be on flyertalk and coming down here to Aruba I commented to the FA and she agreed with me.


----------



## PigsDad (May 13, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> AA gives blankets and pillows in Bus. Class but I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.  I read how nasty they can be on flyertalk and coming down here to Aruba I commented to the FA and she agreed with me.


It's all relative.  Do you think they steam-clean all the seats after each use?  How is that any different?

Kurt


----------



## geekette (May 13, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> It's all relative.  Do you think they steam-clean all the seats after each use?  How is that any different?
> 
> Kurt



drool

[adding characters]


----------



## judyjht (May 13, 2009)

We got both blankets and pillows on Delta 2 weeks ago.  However, we were in first class!


----------



## riverside (May 14, 2009)

I just took the red eye from LA to Detroit last week on American.  They had blankets folded up and waiting on every seat.  No pillows though.  They looked clean and fresh to me, but I don't spend much time worrying about that kind of thing anyways.


----------



## Jimster (May 16, 2009)

*news?*

This is not news- this is the way useless air operates.  If you recall there was a time they were charging for water!  Why do you think the price of the ticket was cheap?


----------



## Keitht (May 16, 2009)

Dave M said:


> Alaska removed both pillows and blankets this past week, partly in response to swine flu concerns.



What?????  Did they think somebody would try to hide a pig under the blanket or something?


----------



## folashade (May 18, 2009)

I always keep a pashmina in my bag. Folds up thin and I can wrap myself in it on the flight


----------



## lvhmbh (May 23, 2009)

I don't think they steamclean the seats but then I don't have the seats covering me up to my neck and face!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2009)

Jimster said:


> This is not news- this is the way useless air operates.  If you recall there was a time they were charging for water!  Why do you think the price of the ticket was cheap?



The prices are very close to the others, but I liked the flight times better for our trip.  Of course, our flight to PHX from DEN was cancelled, so they had to scramble to get us something else, and then we ended up getting there later than we had hoped.  I dont know what airline does better, but almost every single flight to Hawaii (for us) has problems, one leg or another.


----------



## PigsDad (May 25, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> I don't think they steamclean the seats but then I don't have the seats covering me up to my neck and face!


Yea, the seats just touch you from the back of your knees all the way up to your head.     Your bare arms / hands certainly touch the seats, including your neck and hair.  What if the passenger before you had lice?  What if they were particularly flatulent?  

Like I said, it's all relative.

Kurt


----------



## falmouth3 (May 25, 2009)

I was noticing on my recent flights that there weren't any head rest coverings that we used to see.  I was on a trans Atlantic flight in Economy Plus on United and there were pillows on every seat, but only a blanket on every other seat.    The blankets were in sealed plastic bags.

Sue


----------



## Jimster (May 26, 2009)

*blankets*

Well the blankets in the plastic bags are folded but they are not laundered.  If you read a recent flyer talk thread about them, you'd never ever use them.  You can't imagine what people do to the blankets.  There are several interesting alternatives to the airline blankets.  Personally, I purchased a light weight but very effective blanket and carry it with me.


----------



## jlr10 (May 27, 2009)

Took the Kauai redeye home last Sunday on United. They only provided blankets to every other seat, and provided no pillows.  I was one of the first to board and grabbed a blanket.  I always carry my own travel pillow so I was set.  Flights to Hawaii are always cold IMHO no matter where you sit.  I always wear shorts and a t-shirt with sweats either over them or in my carry on bag.  the flight is too long to be that cold.


----------



## Jimster (May 28, 2009)

*hawaii*

I came back on Saturday from Honolulu and it was very comfortable and I had shorts on.  Of course, I was flying in the first class cabin and there were pillows and blankets (although the blankets were the economy type blankets and not as thick as those usually given in first class).  The process of coming back was if nothing else very entertaining.  I was lucky enough to get a first class upgrade (probably due to my status), but the gentleman sitting beside me said there were over 20 requests for upgrades left unfulfilled.  I was amused sitting in the terminal when I saw a lady marching quickly away from her husband/bf and yellling at him: "I told you I wouldn't come on this trip unless i could fly first class."  Apparently an unhappy customer. LOL  I did offer a vdb as it was also oversold but ended up not taking the deal.  They only offered $400 in travel credits and most importantly they couldn't book me in first class on the next plane.  I thought i should have gotten more travel credits and I definitely wasnt going to come back in economy when I had already paid to upgrade.  The gentleman sitting beside me said it was now getting extremely difficult to upgrade out of Hawaii which is something I knew already but i guess i didn't realize the magnitude of the problem.


----------

